# Mounting ant plants (Myrmecodia & Hydnophytum)



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

I really want to be successful with these plants and I am looking for some expert advice on how/where to mount them, and care for them.










The larger one is Hydnophytum _moseleyanum_ and the smaller one is Myrmecodia _beccari_.

In the picture I have a loose strand of sphag, draped over the stick, directly above the plants. I have since removed this piece to prevent it from holding excess water by them. 

In my first readings of these, I was under the assumption that you did not want to let them dry out too much. They arrived planted in sphag w/perlite mix, so I loosely wrapped the roots with the sphag attached, around the branch pictured. I then placed some longer strands of sphag over these and wrapped it a bit tighter, several times with thread, trying to compress the moss so it wouldn't retain as much water. 

It was brought to my attention, that this may leave them to wet, and they would be susceptible to rot. And also they should be able to dry out between waterings.

My question is should the roots be allowed to dry out, or maintain a sort of wrung out dampness? Also, I recall that they are somewhat heavy feeders, and a weekly fert. should be used half strength. 

Any shared experience will be very much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Hydnophytum formicariums prefer a lot of air in contact with their roots. But keep consistantly moist as you said rung out,(much of the same care as any epiphytic orchid) until roots become established into what ever back ground/substrate then allow the caudex to dry out completely between waterings. This should cause a spurt in the dominant roots, once roots reach the floor no care is really required. 
To keep the caudex grown nicely, when young don't allow the roots to settle (keep well watered, base water is best to give nutrient) and keep the apical stem as close to the light source as possible as it grows taller move it in small increments closer and closer to the floor. Keep in mind full grown specimens with become just under 3ft. tall with a caudex the size of a basket ball (enjoy like a puppy/baby when small). 
If frogs are or not present I would not fertilize the frogs will feed it plenty(more than it will need), and when roots start penetrating the soil It will quickly take any and all nutrients available (help to keep the water nice). They are heavy feeders, but feed them less and they stay smaller longer and they will work on growing a larger caudex and less on vegitative growth. 
Mymecodias generally prefer the same care with less humid air and a slightly wetter substrate (for the roots not the base). 
They also will become monsters with time 2ft with large pig skin sized base.

If your interested in a Thialand sp. of Hydno (very nice has a brain coral effect to the caudex) or Solomon island mymecodias, let me know.


----------

